# حوار بين القلم وصانعه



## Ferrari (30 أبريل 2009)

حوار بين قلم الرصاص وصانعه 



فى البدء تكلم الصانع الى قلم الرصاص قائلا :-

هناك خمسة أمور أريدك أن تعرفها قبل ان ارسلك إلى العالم تذكرها دائما وستكون أفضل قلم ....


أولا ...


سوف تكون قادرا على عمل الكثير من الأمور العظيمه إن أصبحت فى أيدى من يزرعون الخير


ثانياً ...


سوف تتعرض لبري مؤلم من فترة لأخرى .. ولكن هذا ضرورى لجعلك قلما أفضل


ثالثاً ...


لديك القدره على تصحيح أي أخطاء ترتكبها 


رابعاً ...


ودائما سيكون الجزء الأهم فيك هو ما بداخلك 


خامساَ ...


مهما كانت ظروفك فيجب عليك ان تستمر بالكتابة ..

وعليك دائما أن تترك وراءك خطا واضحا مهما كانت قساوة الموقف

فهم القلم ما طلب منه ودخل إلى علبة الأقلام ، 

تمهيداً للذهاب إلى العالم بعد ما أدرك تماما غرض صانعه عندما صنعه ...


والآن...... 


ضع نفسك محل هذا القلم وتذكر ولا تنسى هذه الأمور الخمسه وستصبح أنت أفضل إنسان ممكن .... 


(1)


ستكون قادراً على صنع العديد من الأمور العظيمة ،

 ولكن فقط إذا ما تركت نفسك بين يدي الله .. 

ودع باقى البشر يقصدونك لكثرة المواهب التى امتلكتها أنت ...... 


(2) 


سوف تتعرض لبرى مؤلم بين فترة وأخرى ،

بواسطة المشاكل التي ستواجهها ولكنك ستحتاج الى هذا البرى لتصبح إنسانا أقوى ..... 


(3) 


ستكون قادرا على تصحيح الأخطاء والنمو عبرها 


(4) 


ألجزء الأهم منك سيكون دائما هو داخلك



(5)


وفى أي طريق قد تمشى فعليك أن تترك أثرك ، وبغض النظر عن الموقف ، 

فعليك أن تخدم الله في كل شيء ....

كل منا هو قلم رصاص ، تم صنعه لغرض فريد وخاص ، 

فعلينا أن نفهم ونتذكر لنواصل مشوار حياتنا فى هذه الأرض 

واضعين في قلوبنا هدفا سامياً وعلاقة يوميه مع الله.


منقوووووول

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااااائع يا فرارى 

ميرررررررسى كتير على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## zezza (30 أبريل 2009)

جميل جدا فيرارى
موضوع جميل و نصايح حلوة خالص 
ربنا يباركك اخويا


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا فراري

شكرااااا جزيلا على الحوار

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا فندم على الموضوع الرائع 

وأحلى تقييم منى لفرارى باشا 

تسلم الأيادى ​


----------



## اني بل (30 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي على رووووووووووووعةالموضوع ..


----------



## just member (30 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا موضوع فى غاية الروعة *
*رينا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى كتييير 


موضوع جميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ماريتا (30 أبريل 2009)

_موضوع جمييييييييييل جدا_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك_​


----------



## Ferrari (1 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااائع يا فرارى
> 
> ميرررررررسى كتير على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



شكراً يا كوكو على على المشاركة

نورت الموضوع
​


----------



## Ferrari (1 مايو 2009)

zezza قال:


> جميل جدا فيرارى
> موضوع جميل و نصايح حلوة خالص
> ربنا يباركك اخويا



متشكر خالص على المشاركة الحلوة دى

الرب يحافظ عليكى
​


----------



## Ferrari (1 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا فراري
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا على الحوار
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



ميرسي ليك كليمو على مشركتك

الرب يباركك
​


----------



## Ferrari (1 مايو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ميرسى يا فندم على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> وأحلى تقييم منى لفرارى باشا
> 
> تسلم الأيادى ​



ميرسي مرمر على المشاركة الجميلة

وعلى التقييم يا فندم

الرب يبارك حياتِك وخدمتِك
​


----------



## Ferrari (1 مايو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> ميرسي على رووووووووووووعةالموضوع ..



شكراً على مروريك الأروع

نورتى الموضوع
​


----------



## Ferrari (1 مايو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *شكرا موضوع فى غاية الروعة *
> *رينا يبارك تعب محبتك*​



متشكر خالص على ذوقك

الرب يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## Ferrari (1 مايو 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> ميرسى كتييير
> 
> 
> موضوع جميل
> ...



شكراً ليك يا البطل على مرورك

نورت الموضوع
​


----------



## Ferrari (1 مايو 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> _موضوع جمييييييييييل جدا_
> _ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك_​



ميرسي ليكى ماريتا على مشركتِك الجميلة

الرب يباركِك ويحفظِك
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مايو 2009)

*موضوع راااااااااااائع
مرسيه ليك يا فراري
ربنا يحافظ عليك​*


----------



## Ferrari (1 مايو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع راااااااااااائع
> مرسيه ليك يا فراري
> ربنا يحافظ عليك​*



شكراً ليكى روكا على مروريك الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتِك
​


----------



## وليم تل (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا فيرارى
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمت بود​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى يا فيرارى على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Ferrari (2 مايو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا فيرارى
> على الموضوع الجميل
> ودمت بود​



شكراً وليم على المشاركة الحلوة دى

الرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## Ferrari (2 مايو 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرسى يا فيرارى على الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يباركك​*



ميرسي ليكى دونا على مروريك الكريم

الرب يبارك خدمتِك
​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (4 مايو 2009)

*موضوع رائع يا فيرارى
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Ferrari (4 مايو 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا فيرارى
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يباركك​*



شكراً بريسكلا على مروريك

الموضوع نور
​


----------



## العجايبي (4 مايو 2009)

*موضوع حلو 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Ferrari (5 مايو 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> *موضوع حلو
> ربنا يباركك*



شكراً العجايبى على مرورك 

الرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 أكتوبر 2009)

** حوار بين قلم رصاص وصانعة **

*حوار بين قلم الرصاص وصانعه*






فى البدء تكلم الصانع الى قلم الرصاص قائلا :-

هناك خمسة أمور أريدك أن تعرفها قبل ان ارسلك إلى العالم تذكرها دائما وستكون أفضل قلم ....


*أولا ...*


سوف تكون قادرا على عمل الكثير من الأمور العظيمه إن أصبحت فى أيدى من يزرعون الخير


*ثانياً ...*


سوف تتعرض لبري مؤلم من فترة لأخرى .. ولكن هذا ضرورى لجعلك قلما أفضل


*ثالثاً ...*


لديك القدره على تصحيح أي أخطاء ترتكبها


*رابعاً ...*


ودائما سيكون الجزء الأهم فيك هو ما بداخلك


*خامساَ ...*


مهما كانت ظروفك فيجب عليك ان تستمر بالكتابة ..

وعليك دائما أن تترك وراءك خطا واضحا مهما كانت قساوة الموقف

فهم القلم ما طلب منه ودخل إلى علبة الأقلام ،

تمهيداً للذهاب إلى العالم بعد ما أدرك تماما غرض صانعه عندما صنعه ...


*والآن......*


ضع نفسك محل هذا القلم وتذكر ولا تنسى هذه الأمور الخمسه وستصبح أنت أفضل إنسان ممكن ....


*(1)*


ستكون قادراً على صنع العديد من الأمور العظيمة ،

ولكن فقط إذا ما تركت نفسك بين يدي الله ..

ودع باقى البشر يقصدونك لكثرة المواهب التى امتلكتها أنت ......

*
(2)*


سوف تتعرض لبرى مؤلم بين فترة وأخرى ،

بواسطة المشاكل التي ستواجهها ولكنك ستحتاج الى هذا البرى لتصبح إنسانا أقوى .....


*(3)*


ستكون قادرا على تصحيح الأخطاء والنمو عبرها


*(4)*


ألجزء الأهم منك سيكون دائما هو داخلك



*(5)*


وفى أي طريق قد تمشى فعليك أن تترك أثرك ، وبغض النظر عن الموقف ،

فعليك أن تخدم الله في كل شيء ....

*كل منا هو قلم رصاص ، تم صنعه لغرض فريد وخاص ،

فعلينا أن نفهم ونتذكر لنواصل مشوار حياتنا فى هذه الأرض

واضعين في قلوبنا هدفا سامياً وعلاقة يوميه مع الله.*​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: * حوار بين قلم رصاص وصانعة **

موضوع بغاية الروعة يا كوكى

يا رتني قلم رصاص
اكتب اللي عايزه

وامسح اللي عايزه

مشكووووورة

سلام المسيح معك..


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: * حوار بين قلم رصاص وصانعة **



كليمو قال:


> موضوع بغاية الروعة يا كوكى
> 
> يا رتني قلم رصاص
> اكتب اللي عايزه
> ...



ميرسى بجد يا كليمو لوجودك وردك المميز
ربنا معاك​


----------



## grges monir (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: * حوار بين قلم رصاص وصانعة **

جميل ان نكون مثل القلم الرصاص 
ليس لجماله بل لأنه يمسح الأخطاء خلفه اذا اخطأنا !!
ولأنه بإمكاننا أن نعيد فعاليته في الكتابه عندما نبريه ليعود حادا"..
عندما يخطىء يتحمل خطاياه و يعترف ..
يمسح و يكتب من جديد ...

من لا يخطىء لا يتعلم ,,
و من لا يتعلم من خطاياه سيأتي عليه يوم  لن يجد ما يمحو خطاياه 
*************
موضوع جميل سويتى
ميرسى ليكى


----------



## امير السلام (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: * حوار بين قلم رصاص وصانعة **

الف شكر على ها الموضوع
المتميز
انتظر جديدك
دمت بود


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: * حوار بين قلم رصاص وصانعة **



grges monir قال:


> جميل ان نكون مثل القلم الرصاص
> ليس لجماله بل لأنه يمسح الأخطاء خلفه اذا اخطأنا !!
> ولأنه بإمكاننا أن نعيد فعاليته في الكتابه عندما نبريه ليعود حادا"..
> عندما يخطىء يتحمل خطاياه و يعترف ..
> ...



ميرسى كتير جرجس لردك الجميل ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: * حوار بين قلم رصاص وصانعة **



امير السلام قال:


> الف شكر على ها الموضوع
> المتميز
> انتظر جديدك
> دمت بود



ميرسى لوجودك يا امير السلام​


----------



## yousteka (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: * حوار بين قلم رصاص وصانعة **

موضوع بجد اكتر من رائع يا كوكي

ميرسي ليكى كتير ياقمر​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: * حوار بين قلم رصاص وصانعة **



yousteka قال:


> موضوع بجد اكتر من رائع يا كوكي
> 
> ميرسي ليكى كتير ياقمر​



ثانكس يا يويو
نورتينى​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: * حوار بين قلم رصاص وصانعة **

ألجزء الأهم منك سيكون دائما هو داخلك
موضوع جميل جدا يا كوكى ومعانية جميلة 
الرب يباركك وفى انتظار المزيد ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: * حوار بين قلم رصاص وصانعة **



صوفيا مجدى قال:


> ألجزء الأهم منك سيكون دائما هو داخلك
> موضوع جميل جدا يا كوكى ومعانية جميلة
> الرب يباركك وفى انتظار المزيد ​



ثانكس كتير صوفيا لوجودك الحلو ده 
نورتينى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

